# bad smell!



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

is it normal for dogs to smell really bad after getting their ears crop? is it maybe because the ears are just healing up? 

i gave him a shower after 2 weeks from his surgery, cleaned up all the yukkies inside his ears but after 2-3 days he would smell so bad it would make me wanna throw up.

will the smell ever go away after his ears are fully healed?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like it might be infected...is it red and swollen or leaking any fluids?


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

no it's not leaking any fluids, but he does have sutor bumps cause he just got them taken out today. i do clean his ears everyday and apply neosporin. on the sutor bumps, does seem to have pus in them but only on 2-3 of the bumps. the vet didn't say anything about them tho she just popped them out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the suture bumps are normal, they will go away with time, but if there is puss leaking from them, you need to take him back in and have them make sure he's not getting an infection. That could lead to bigger problems in the future, i.e., the flesh rotting or worse. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

is he or was he on antibiotics after surgery? They shouldn't be smelling bad and definately should not have any puss coming from them...


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i was giving him the pills the vet gave me. i was giving it to him twice a day. just earlier today i gave him a shower, but after an hour or two he started to smell bad again. i feed him royal canin.

his ears aren't pussing anymore tho. the ears seems to be healing fine. 
he just started smelling really bad after he got his ears cropped, but before that he had the normal doggy odor.

i give him shower once a week.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Well if he had puss and it smells bad I would take him to the vet just to make sure there's no infection.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

the vet didn't say anything about it, when she was taking the sutors out. she even squeezed them out. 2-3 of the sutor bumps had pus in them, they were like the size of a pimple.


----------

